# Hello from Australia



## Jessabea (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I have always had a real interest in breeding and genetics and have now finally began breeding mice. I currently have 4 mice (3 female and 1 male). I'm really looking forward to next weekend because I am going to visit a breeder with some manx and rex coated mice for me to select. I'm really enthusiastic about breeding manx, I've heard they can be difficult to perfect but I'm up for the challenge.

~ Jessabea


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi there!  Where abouts are you from?

The recessive manx we have in Australia are not really that tricky to breed well. What colours/coat types are the mice you have?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hi and welcome


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Hi there. Yay! Someone who isn't on the opposite side of the world, you're just across the ditch 
Welcome!


----------



## Jessabea (Aug 13, 2012)

I live near Brisbane. I'm going to a breeder tomorrow to pick out some Rex Manx babies. They aren't ready yet but I'm really excited to see them. I'm also heading out to a mousery to see what they have available. I'll possibly be getting a chocolate tan, a brindle and a tiger. I currently have only 4 mice. 2 broken does (Bonnie and Cersei), a black and white semi long haired buck (Dash) and a PEW doe (Petal - not for breeding, she was a feeder 
rescue).

1 of my females (Bonnie) is currently pregnant and should be having them any day now. The father is unknown, she came to me pregnant so I am curious to see what shows up


----------

